# Minnesota Summer League Day 4--7/18/05



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

• July 18: Indiana vs. Milwaukee, 3 p.m.; Houston vs. New York, 5 p.m.

Minnesota vs. Toronto, 7 p.m.
*Wolves Probable Starters  *














]






















John Lucas/Paul Mcpherson/Ndudi Ebi/David Simon/Dwayne Jones
*Bench *
40 Jamel Staten F 6-6 225 2/22/83 Minnesota State '05 R 
32 Nikoloz Tskitishvili F 7-0 225 4/14/83 Georgia 3 (INJURED)
1 Rashad McCants G 6-4 207 9/25/84 North Carolina '05 R (INJURED)
30 Ivan McFarlin F 6-8 240 4/26/82 Oklahoma State '05 R 
13 Marlon Parmer G 6-3 187 9/28/80 Kentucky Wesleyan '03 R 
0 Ricky Shields G 6-4 185 7/27/82 Rutgers '05 R 
99 Jamison Brewer G 6-4 195 11/19/80 Auburn '03 3 
3 Yakhouba Diawara F 6-7 225 8/29/82 Pepperdine '05 R 
15 Jeff Hagen C 7-0 270 2/16/82 Minnesota '05 R 
6 Nick Horvath F 6-10 250 2/18/81 Duke '04 R (INJURED)
4 Bracey Wright G 6-3 210 7/1/84 Indiana '05 R (INJURED)

*Opposoing Team Spotlight *
Marcus Haislip 








- He has been their only real consistent threat. They do not have a star but when Haislip is on, he is on. He has a consistent jump shot. He can play good defense too. Watch out for Marcus.
*Toronto Roster  *
8 Wayne Bernard G 6-3 190 09/12/81 Davidson ‘03 None 
23 Lavell Blanchard F 6-7 215 02/23/81 Michigan ‘04 None 
*50 Marcus Haislip F 6-10 220 12/22/80 Tennessee ‘02 3 Years * 
12 Kevin Braswell G 6-2 190 01/23/79 Georgetown ‘02 None 
*2 Omar Cook G 6-1 190 01/28/82 St. John’s ‘03 2 Years * 
42 Nate Doornekamp C 7-0 260 10/09/82 Boston College ‘05 None 
14 Joey Graham F 6-7 225 06/11/82 Oklahoma State ‘05 None 
39Bryant Matthews F 6-7 205 01/12/82 Virginia Tech ‘04 None 
*7 Tim Pickett G 6-4 205 04/18/81 Florida State ‘04 None * 
*10 Uros Slokar F 6-10 240 05/14/83 Slovenia None* 
*34 Pape Sow F 6-10 250 11/22/81 Cal State Fullerton ‘04 1 Year * 
26 Kelvin Torbert G 6-4 220 05/24/83 Michigan State ‘05 None 
7 Charlie Villanueva F 6-11 240 08/24/84 Connecticut ‘05 None 
*BOLD*= Probable Starters


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Ebi is going to have to step up tonight. This kid has a lot to prove, he has major attitude problems now too.... Wow I wish we drafted Josh Howard.... I tried telling that to McHale.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

If Ebi does much in the rest of summer league Id prolly try trading him. He looks like a failure to me as of now, hopefully im wrong


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

hope haislip has another good game, plus aint ne of the wolves or raptors picks playin this game i don't think. time for the vets to show what they can do.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Game 1, Bucks vs. Pacers thoughts: * Well Artest did not play today. I guess they did not want to risk any injury. 
Well if you have not already heard Bogut got ejected. John Edwards threw him to the floor and Bogut jumped up furiously and shuved Edwards and took swings. Both were ejected. Bogut ended with a terrible 6 points. I still do think he will be a solid player and all. A lot of people are losing confidence in him though. Yeah he has some attitude problems, but who doesn't? 
Ilyasova showed his stroke today. The kid has absolutely no confidence in himself. He has the makings of a pretty good future ball player, just needs the confidence and swagger.
David Young played well today. Again. He has a good, confident stroke. Maybe it is luck, or maybe he is actually that good. I just do not think he has the makings of an NBA player though.
Reece Gaines is a gunner. The guy does not pass. He always seems to take the most shots on the team and still manages to not score the most. Man will I be surprised if he finds a contract when this current contract is up. What a waste of money. This is why I was afraid if the Wolves drafted Garcia... A combo guard from Louisville.
Today Scoonie Penn actually did good. He started off really well for them. He will not ever make a team, but there will always be a spot for him on a summer league team or the NBDL.
As for the Pacers, Harrison owned again. He is simply stronger than everyone here. His post moves are also looking very nice. And we saw a little mid-range game today from him... I think the Pacers have found a new starting center. He barely played in the 2nd half.
Charles Gaines has been playing exceptionally well. He is getting way up on those boards.
Hunter had an off night tonight but still had 17 points. I think he will make the team over Chris Thomas. Thomas hit some pretty good 3s tonight.
Bucks win their first game!

*Game 2, Rockets vs. Knicks thoughts: * Well just to tell you guys now, Rubuen Douglas has improved his chances of making the Knicks roster. Channing Frye told some Knicks' front office officials that the guys that he likes the most right now are David Lee and Douglas, and he said he would be happy if Douglas made the team.
Now to the game. Bruno Sundov got off early. He was hitting shots left and right. He will probably make the Knicks team just because he is so agile for his height. I think he scored all 15 in the first half. But he can do some damage if given shots.
Nate Robinson started off way slow but picked up. He was getting a lot of fouls today for simply trying to do too much. He did get his teammates involved but seriously, he was going for too many block shots.... Each one ended up being a foul.
Douglas looked okay, but was forcing a lot of shots. As stated before, his chance of making the team is getting higher but skill wise he is not that good. If you want a 2-guard, go get Pickett or Glover.
David Lee is up to expectations but they were never really high. I said he is an athletic Luke Walton. He had a couple of nice dunks today but he can not create his own shot.
Frye didn't do too well. I do not blame him though. Baxter and Badiane are hard to score against. But I was impressed on how good he was at getting position tonight, but was not impressed when he missed two straight shots from point blank range. He hit a nice mid range jumper but then the next time down court he did the same and missed. He does not get that you don't get hot after making one shot. But it was funny that he shot a technical free throw for them today.
As for the Rockets, Head did not do so well. He was switching the way he shot too many times. He was comminting dumb fouls early. His worst game tonight.
Lonny Baxter was dominant again. The guy BETTER make a team. He mid range jumper is sick. Now he just gives them a pump fake, fakes right then drives baseline for a reverse slam. He did that so many times today. He will post you up too, and give you a little fade. He is also playing good defense. I just do not get how he can't make a team at this point. He is playing the best of everyone thus far.
Dion Glover also had another nice night. His 3 point shot continues to look impressive. He can drive it too. The guy lost some weight and is quicker now. His defense looks nice too. I think he should make a team too at this point.
Today I was impressed with Chuck Hayes. He is always the hardest working guy on the floor. He hustles for reabounds. Tries his hardest on defense. But that is probably why he is not going to make a team anytime soon. He tries so hard and simply is not good enough.
Billy Keys did well early and that was about it.
Rockets continue the winning streak here.

*Game 3, Wolves vs. Raptors: *No Haislip in this one. I asked what was wrong and all he said is that he will be back tomorrow. 
Well the highlight of the day was Ebi getting slammed on by Bryant Mathews. It was a simple facial. Bryant Matthews was on a break and Ebi runs after him so he can block it. Matthews got up and just layed one down on Ebi. The whole crowd jumped. I even saw McHale flinch.
Well Slokar looked ok. He started off early and other guys started taking the spotlight. He can slash for a big man. He has a decent shot but it was not on today. He could go overseas for another year or 2 and then come back over and contribute right away.
Well I am impressed by Tim Pickett. He can shoot and slash and defend. He plays with a lot of energy. I think he is good enough to make a roster. He plays with a lot of passion and dedication. I simply like his game.
Matthews get a lot of Kudos for that dunk on Ebi. He just threw it down on him. This dude can jump out the gym. He takes it to the hole strong in transition so no matter what his team will not go back to the other end of the floor without any points. He is a good slasher too. His jump shot looks a little iffy though.
If noone has noticed yet, Omar Cook's jumpshot is much improved. He is easily hitting them now. He is playing well, and if he makes a team I doubt it but he should. I think a year overseas could really teach him the game. His jumpshot will improve and his understanding of the game will too. Now he needs to work on his decision making.
For the Wolves now. Ebi did a good job on the boards and scoring, but his ballhandling looks terrible. He does not understand what a pivot foot is. He travels so much. A lot of the time he travels and does not get called. His jumpshot looks better though. He has a terrible attitude to put it in the best possible way. The guy is always talking smack to the other players. He has not proven himself in this league yet.
Dwayne Jones still getting called for things he didn't do. His hands are looking better than they did the first 2 days. His scoring sure it too.
Bracey Wright did good today. He doesn't get his teamates involved much but his jumpshot is really good. His problem is he never looks up when he is dribbling. When the big man steps out to hep on a pick, Wright just keeps running into him until he gets close to the out of bounds line, then turns around. He was taking a lot of shots though, but most looked like they were just about to go in.
McPhearson has been hustling out there but his shot simply is not dropping.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Studs of the Day- *
*Lonny Baxter (Rockets)-*27 pts, 7 boards, 1 block
*Bryant Matthews(Raptors)-*19 pts, 17 FTA, nasty dunk over Ebi

*Duds of the Day- *
*Andrew Bogut(Bucks)-*6 pts, 8 boards, no post defense, and ejected by a fight against John Edwards...
*Luther Head(Rockets)-*3 pts, 3 TO, 2 steals

*Most Fun to Watch- *
Bryant Matthews(Raptors) and Tim Pickett( Raptors)


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Reece Gaines is a gunner. The guy does not pass. He always seems to take the most shots on the team and still manages to not score the most. Man will I be surprised if he finds a contract when this current contract is up. What a waste of money. This is why I was afraid if the Wolves drafted Garcia... A combo guard from Louisville.


I wouldn't call Garcia a combo guard by any means. He's more like a SG who is a jack of all trades and a master at shooting.



> Today Scoonie Penn actually did good. He started off really well for them. He will not ever make a team, but there will always be a spot for him on a summer league team or the NBDL.


Nice to hear. Loved the guy in college. I always thought he and Redd had a chance in the league, but Penn moreso than Redd. I was obviously wrong.



> If noone has noticed yet, Omar Cook's jumpshot is much improved. He is easily hitting them now. He is playing well, and if he makes a team I doubt it but he should. I think a year overseas could really teach him the game. His jumpshot will improve and his understanding of the game will too. Now he needs to work on his decision making.


His jumpshot was once his biggest problem, so it's good that he's worked on that. I like Omar Cook and hopefully he'll land a spot on a team one day.

Thanks for the great writeups!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yup no problem. I do it for you guys!


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

good work man!


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Final score? did the wolves win?


----------

